# Biggest Android Games & Apps (File Size)



## Lizman (Jul 11, 2012)

What Are The Biggest Android Games And Apps That You Have Had? 
*MAPS DON'T COUNT!!*

Mine Was 9mm On My HTC Sensation: 1.92GB
Modern Warfare 3 Was Not Too Shabby Either @ 1.73GB






Btw, Don't Like The New Design 
There's ALOT Of Parsing Issues


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

What phone have you got MW3 on, may I ask?

Back to the topic, my biggest file was NOVA 3 which, at the time, was 2.4GB. I only had the game for a week aswell -_- Thank god for unlim internet xD NOVAs gone down in size for some reason now though :s Dunno why 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## gagdude (Jul 11, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> What phone have you got MW3 on, may I ask?

Click to collapse



Haha, I think he may have it mixed up with Modern Combat 3, being so close in name and easy to confuse.
I don't really play heavy 3D games so my biggest game is NBA Jam which I believe is 350 mbs or so. 

EDIT: Ok, NBA Jam is actually 260 MBs 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 11, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Haha, I think he may have it mixed up with Modern Combat 3, being so close in name and easy to confuse.
> I don't really play heavy 3D games so my biggest game is NBA Jam which I believe is 350 mbs or so.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, NBA Jam is actually 260 MBs
> ...

Click to collapse



I hadn't thought of that -_- It makes more sense now 

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## dapezboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Biggest game on my phone would be:
Asphalt 6 @ 1.04GB
and the runner up is:
ShadowGun @ 483MB


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 12, 2012)

Asphalt 7: 1.23 Gb
Real Racing 2: 1.02 Gb

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## best98 (Jul 12, 2012)

Does Angry birds - 16 Mo counts ? 
I wouldn't have thought 2Gb games would be available on a phone !
Pierrick


----------



## gagdude (Jul 12, 2012)

best98 said:


> Does Angry birds - 16 Mo counts ?
> I wouldn't have thought 2Gb games would be available on a phone !
> Pierrick

Click to collapse



Oh yes, there are those big games. But they save all their data onto the SD card instead of internal memory to save space.

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## Lizman (Jul 13, 2012)

Yessir MC3
I'm Sure The Amazing Spiderman Is Even Bigger


----------



## jmitr (Jul 14, 2012)

Lizman said:


> What Are The Biggest Android Games And Apps That You Have Had?
> *MAPS DON'T COUNT!!*
> 
> Mine Was 9mm On My HTC Sensation: 1.92GB
> ...

Click to collapse



Nova 3,

But I Had This Really Big App That Automatically Capitalized Every Word, It Was Awesome, sorry man had to do it! Why do you type like that? Really?


Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jul 14, 2012)

The biggest app in my phone is LostPixels at 9 MB, I know, My phone is low-end


----------



## MauroBif (Jul 14, 2012)

The biggest app i've ever had is asphalt 6 so far. More than 1 gb


----------



## Mbah Oz (Jul 14, 2012)

The biggest game I have installed is Fifa 12

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Darkyos (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine'd be Dungeon Hunter 3 at about 1gb

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manfil (Jul 15, 2012)

It was GTA III, it was +/- 1GB in my 2GB sd card(hell yeah)


----------



## hifipistons (Jul 15, 2012)

Max payne for me, over 1gb


Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jul 15, 2012)

I now deleted LostPixels, now biggest is Flow Free

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rockstarjar (Jul 15, 2012)

mine was Max Payne of Rockstar games. sized about 1.3gb.   its just like a pc game in a mobile phone.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 16, 2012)

Ask Mr. Pigfish

000008.000000000000 ......drum roll......KB


Yup. 8 KB 


It tells you what Gen your Blade is


----------



## Lizman (Jul 20, 2012)

Getting Spidey Soon
Hoping For Beyond 2GB File Sizes


----------



## Lizman (Jul 11, 2012)

What Are The Biggest Android Games And Apps That You Have Had? 
*MAPS DON'T COUNT!!*

Mine Was 9mm On My HTC Sensation: 1.92GB
Modern Warfare 3 Was Not Too Shabby Either @ 1.73GB






Btw, Don't Like The New Design 
There's ALOT Of Parsing Issues


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 20, 2012)

Lizman said:


> Getting Spidey Soon
> Hoping For Beyond 2GB File Sizes

Click to collapse



Still don't beat mine


----------



## Lizman (Jul 20, 2012)

Nova 3?


----------



## Dumbelek (Jul 21, 2012)

Max Payne 3


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 21, 2012)

Biggest app in my phone right now is whatsapp,as my memory card crashed. 
Cut the rope was around 20 MB before then. It was my only game.

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 21, 2012)

Once again I emerge victorious.

Hello World : 5 KB


----------



## narutosri (Jan 30, 2013)

*biggest app you ask....here it comes*

The biggest app ever known in google play is not game.
No big graphics or anything


Wikipedia offline..(3.6Gb)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sMSwxLDEsImluLmJpdG1hZ2ljLndpa2kub2ZmbGluZSJd


----------



## r0c0 (Apr 22, 2013)

Game: The Bard's Tale
Size: 3,5GB (HD version, SD version is still 1,75GB)


----------



## kilopolki (Jun 26, 2013)

*MINE *



Lizman said:


> Getting Spidey Soon
> Hoping For Beyond 2GB File Sizes

Click to collapse



My largest File I ever Download is the virus it is more than my sd card who is 16 gb at my tab who is 8 gb  so the virus contains 24gb? :silly: awts it is the largest file i ever download n my whole life


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine biggest was nova 3 at around 2 gb for my device.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## andsa (Feb 24, 2014)

best98 said:


> Does Angry birds - 16 Mo counts ?
> I wouldn't have thought 2Gb games would be available on a phone !
> Pierrick

Click to collapse



The bards tale: 3.6gb

Topic:

My biggest games are:

gangstar 4: 2.6gb
the bards tale: 3.6gb
nova 3: 2.2gb


Got about 10 other big games on my nvidia shield.


----------



## Ancientsthe (Feb 24, 2014)

Online Nandroid Backup Pro
It includes a 12.0 GiB blobs file with the backup of 5.6 GiB make a total of 17.6 GiB on my sdcard

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kldpsh7 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine is GTA San Andreas saze- 2.4 gb


----------



## Utroll (Jul 11, 2014)

XCOM Enemy Unknow, 3.6Go


----------



## shadowcreeper_1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine is Adventure Time Card Wars- 140 mb 

My device:
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (rooted)
Rom:AOSP
Carrier:At&t

Dont forget to thank me if i helped


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine is gangstar vegas - 2GB+


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2014)

*biggest game*

MIne is nova 3,real racing 3 and nfs most wanted,...


----------



## yogi1997 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Biggest Game(in size)*

X-COM-THE ENEMY UNKNOWN(3.63 GB) is the biggest android game ever made


----------



## sharkboy0328 (Nov 3, 2014)

yogi1997 said:


> X-COM-THE ENEMY UNKNOWN(3.63 GB) is the biggest android game ever made

Click to collapse



HUGE game!


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 3, 2014)

Gta vice city:thumbup:

Sent from my MI 2S using XDA premium mobile app >,< (fake)


----------



## manisingh86073 (Mar 14, 2015)

guys i have played all that games on my spice mi 515 aka coolpad 7295


----------



## Lizman (Jul 11, 2012)

What Are The Biggest Android Games And Apps That You Have Had? 
*MAPS DON'T COUNT!!*

Mine Was 9mm On My HTC Sensation: 1.92GB
Modern Warfare 3 Was Not Too Shabby Either @ 1.73GB






Btw, Don't Like The New Design 
There's ALOT Of Parsing Issues


----------



## amine00790 (May 3, 2015)

My biggest gams they was
Asphalt 8 withe 1.50Gb
N.O.V.A 3 1.62Gb
And finely brother in arms 800Mo


----------



## abakash9 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wot blitz - 4.5GB ? lol
Took a lot space on my 16gb z ultra


----------



## Borbingo Boy (Sep 5, 2015)

nevermind -deleted-


----------



## prapanji (Sep 7, 2015)

Mweh my biggest game size is gta san andreas and asphalt 8


----------



## arjun THE hacker (Nov 24, 2015)

Godfire:rise of Prometheus
2.23 GB


----------



## Amit Singh 06949 (Dec 2, 2015)

I had real racing 3 , which was about 3 Gb


----------



## Kevin jo (Jan 12, 2016)

I'll say the biggest game as GTA sa

               -2.40GB


----------



## jaredroid (Feb 25, 2016)

Final Fantasy IX @ 4gb


----------



## JoelRoxx (Mar 3, 2016)

XCOM Enemy Within
2.8 GB


----------



## IMFUNNY1231 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Sims free play*

My guess is Sims because 1.6 gb is in the Sims app and I'm talking about Sims free play and I'm uploading this From my samsung galaxy j7 with 256 gb[QRCODE][/QRCODE]


----------



## hiroshin (Oct 31, 2016)

IMFUNNY1231 said:


> My guess is Sims because 1.6 gb is in the Sims app and I'm talking about Sims free play and I'm uploading this From my samsung galaxy j7 with 256 gb

Click to collapse



Same here.
I installed Sims on my Pc and android phone. Both of these versions are giants. :crying: but still addicted to this game. :laugh:


----------



## akash144144 (Jul 14, 2017)

The biggest game I have installed is Bully Anniversary Edition 3.10GB
And
WWE Emnortals 1.65GB


----------

